# issuing employment visa before signing the offer letter



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello

I'd like to ask if there is any possibility a company (in this case emirates) would issue or start the process of issuing visa before they actually provided me with an employent offer.

I know I will be offered a position with them, becasue of the status of my application online. But they need to call me and oficially offer me employment. Do you think they might have already started the process? Without even calling me?

I a just sterssing out a bit. I know it seems illogical.

I am asking becasue last week another company offered me a job. and they actually did start the visa application process. now I do not want emirates to apply if there is another company which has already done it on my behalf. Please, help guys.

The second company, has not sent me the visa. It's taking them a lot of time (13 daya) So I cannot be 100 sure they will provide it, I guess.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

No employer as far as I am concerned would start processing your application without you signing the offer.

In fact, if you believe that a company had begun to apply for your VISAS without having a signed offer then you need to call them up. This is simply wrong. How can they process a VISA without knowing before hand that you accepted the offer?


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> No employer as far as I am concerned would start processing your application without you signing the offer.
> 
> In fact, if you believe that a company had begun to apply for your VISAS without having a signed offer then you need to call them up. This is simply wrong. How can they process a VISA without knowing before hand that you accepted the offer?


Yes, it would not make much sense and would simply be wrong. But, Emirates usually asks for passport copy and pictures during the interview. So they do have it in case they wanted to apply for visa. But still, the employment offer is missing. Which in my opinion is the most importand document there.

I just want to be on the safe side. I do not want to call them up, if there is no need to. After all I did not get the visa from the other employer yet. If they do not provide it I do not want to mess up my chances with emirates, by raising suspicion and informing them about the other company if it is not 100 sure yet.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think your concern is not warranted.

And you have not explained the whole scenario.

Question: Did you accept the offer of the other company ? (not Emirates). If you did then they have the right to process your VISA.

You could call both to find out precisely how the process works and not speculate.

You will not be sharing info about your other job applications when you talk to them.

And If you are planning to quit the other company so that you can work for Emirates bear in mind that you may have to reimburse VISA costs and etc.

There are several posts in the forum regarding this. Run a search.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

A company might have started the process... But one crucial step for completion is to have you sign on the official labor contract. This has all the relevant information you would have agreed to in the offer letter, which is an internal company document, while the contract is what the ministry goes off of. The process cannot be completed without this signature but can begin, although it is highly unusual/suspect that this happens. Have you verbally agreed to terms? That might be a plausible reason for them starting the process, but you certainly need to sign the offer letter.


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

saraswat said:


> A company might have started the process... But one crucial step for completion is to have you sign on the official labor contract. This has all the relevant information you would have agreed to in the offer letter, which is an internal company document, while the contract is what the ministry goes off of. The process cannot be completed without this signature but can begin, although it is highly unusual/suspect that this happens. Have you verbally agreed to terms? That might be a plausible reason for them starting the process, but you certainly need to sign the offer letter.


During the interview I told them that the conditions were satisfactory. But in any moment was I oficially, even not verballly offered employment by Emirates.

I do not want to swith jobs now and go with emirates. I just do not want to face any ban if for example emirates starts the visa process and MOL finds out I have already a visa application pedning from other company. Someone told me that I might end up being rejected even the visa from the other company if emirates applied for it too. This is why Im stressed out.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You could be more straight you know.

My assumption now is that you accepted the offer with the other company (not emirates) and they started the application for your VISA. My assumption is that they did everything right.

You are stressed because you have another potential job opportunity for which you are more inclined to accept. You do not want to face a ban from your current employer and you are trying to find a way to cope with both.

I will give you couple of options:

a) Call Emirates and find out how much time the entire process takes. That is, 1 month, 2 months....

b) Call your current employer who is filing for your VISA. Tell them that you may have some personal issues and that you are trying to sort them out. Ask them what would happen if you could not take the job. Ask them if they can put your VISA on hold for a specific time frame. Tell them that you are ok in reimbursing the VISA fees and whatever (it is not expensive really)

This is really sensitive so I advise caution when you speak to them. No employer will wait for long. So depending on a) you might just stick with your current employer.

Be rational and dont try to play on this or you might end up losing both.

That's it.


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

I know it is a senitive issue. My plan is to stick with my curent employer, the first company, that I signed the offer with. Even though, I'd be better off with emirates. But I can cope with that. No problem. 

I was just afraid that Emirates might have jumped to the visa application, even without me signing the offer letter and in a result I might lose the visa from the other company which application is under process.

you think I should not worry about it?


----------



## Taunted (Mar 16, 2013)

Asafa said:


> I know it is a senitive issue. My plan is to stick with my curent employer, the first company, that I signed the offer with. Even though, I'd be better off with emirates. But I can cope with that. No problem.
> 
> I was just afraid that Emirates might have jumped to the visa application, even without me signing the offer letter and in a result I might lose the visa from the other company which application is under process.
> 
> you think I should not worry about it?


And you expect that company "A" will allow you to do that after spending the money on getting you a visa?

Cloud cuckoo land comes to mind.

And a 6 month employment ban.


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

Taunted said:


> And you expect that company "A" will allow you to do that after spending the money on getting you a visa?
> 
> Cloud cuckoo land comes to mind.
> 
> And a 6 month employment ban.


I dont get your point. I was saying that if Emirates applies for visa for me, and it will show that company A already applied for it. What will happen. 

a)Emirates visa will simply be rejected. Company's A visa not.
b)Both Visas will be rejected.


----------



## Taunted (Mar 16, 2013)

Asafa said:


> I dont get your point. I was saying that if Emirates applies for visa for me, and it will show that company A already applied for it. What will happen.
> 
> a)Emirates visa will simply be rejected. Company's A visa not.
> b)Both Visas will be rejected.


Have you signed a contract with "Company A"?

Simple yes or no.


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

Taunted said:


> Have you signed a contract with "Company A"?
> 
> Simple yes or no.


Of course I did. sign the contract with company A.

And with Emirates I signed nothing.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

As far as the ban is concerned, I am not exactly sure it would apply. It usually comes into effect if the employee has been employed and is then leaving before a certain period of time, also there is something known as a probationary period, varying from 3-6 initial months. Within this period an employee can resign/leave work or be terminated from employment without any repercussions in terms of labor bans, and without any EOS/LS payments. 

Apart from that you can get a 6 month Labor ban lifted if certain conditions are met...


----------

